# Help!!



## Alan snyders

Hey
Sorry if this is in the wrong section but did not know where to post this.

I tried useing twisp clereo a while back and stopped smokeing a few months but when back to the old habbit..I recently bought the new twisp aero and I just can't figer it out.trying to get the nicotine concentration right by mixing non nicotine with full 18 mg nicotine and it was so much easier with my first twisp..

Also with the aero sometimes liquid gets in my my mouth...I am regretting it and thinking of takeing it back and possibly going for the twisp edge.

Do you guys and any advise ?are seriously wanna get off the stickies .

Thx


----------



## Andre

The Aero is exactly the same as the Ego One and most peeps on here seem to be satisfied with it. Have seen some reports of juice condensation from the drip tip - only way around that is probably to wipe the drip tip and drip tip hole from time to time.

You can buy lots of juices in the nic concentration you want from many of the supporting vendors on this forum, e.g. check out www.vapourmountain.co.za

If you want to go for the setup many of us now recommend, check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Now at a bargain at www.skybluevaping.co.za - free shipping and 2 free juices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alan snyders

Thx for the reply...
I just don't like the sub box mini looks ,since I am a smoker and trying to get off the stinkies.

Are there any vendors in Cape Town where I can go in store to get liquid


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alan snyders said:


> I just don't like the sub box mini looks ,since I am a smoker and trying to get off the stinkies.
> 
> Are there any vendors in Cape Town where I can go in store to get liquid



Hi Alan... we are all ex-smokers here so we know what you are going through... the two most important things to get right as soon as possible are a juice or juices you enjoy and then a device that can deliver the flavour and nicotine in as best a way as possible.

I have tested nearly every device on the planet and I can assure you that the Kangertech Subox mini is the best option for a newbie despite the fact it is not a tube. Buying it from the start will save you money... because you will change to a box mod sooner rather than later!

In CT you have VapeMob and they have a few stores dotted around.



My personal preference for juice is as @Andre suggested. http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan snyders

Hey rob thx for the reply.

I think I will take it back to twisp and get my money back and go for the box mini..

I need to get the correct fluids and concentration right ..

I see that vapod has 18 and 11mg..

When used the 18mg from twisp it was just way to strong..do you think I just need to get use to it or go for something lighter ..

Which liquids would you recommend ..I am currently useing the twisp Tabacco and cheery and rebel.

Thx


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Alan snyders I'm probably the worst person to give juice advice because i basically on vape Menthol juice and one in particular and that's Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice.

If the 18mg Twisp Juices seem too strong then look for 12mg to start. The best advice on Juices I can give you is to have a look at the small bottles of Vapour Mountain Juice here and buy a couple that you think you may like and test them.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain-e-liquid/10ml-eliquids/

Thier most popular Juice is VM4 so make sure you get a bottle of that.

I feel for you because now that you have the right (or will have) device your quest for juice is always a tough one... I was very lucky in that I wanted a Menthol Juice from the start and was lucky enough to find Menthol Ice from Vapour Mountain that really worked for me.

Some of the guys will pitch in here if you let us know what type of juice you think you will like?


----------



## Jan

I wonder if your problem is not with the twisp liquids they are almost like water I wonder if it makes them more prone to go places where they are not supposed to. I have been using my ego one (same device) for almost two weeks and no problems. Actually a very good device and got to other smokers of the smokes with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

For tobacco he might want to look at 
Boba's Bounty - http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=bobas-bounty-2 or 
H1N1 - http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=h1n1-the-virus

If my memory is correct, Rebel was the fruity one? Might want to look at any berries type juice.

Agree with @Rob Fisher - If the 18 is too much, get some 12mg. All of these things you figure out as you go along, just don't be shy to ask. I have been vaping for just over a year and I still learn new things on this forum.


----------



## Jan

Rebel is the red bull one so look for something named energy drink. Sorry Baksteen


----------



## baksteen8168

Jan said:


> Rebel is the red bull one so look for something named energy drink. Sorry Baksteen


Thanks @Jan - Last time I had twisp juice was also just about a year ago.


----------



## Alan snyders

Thx guys for all the help...will go to vap mob tomorrow..

Just a question about mixing the justices ..

I have 18mg Tabacco and 0mg rebel ..would it be possible to mix the 2 and come to 12 mg?


----------



## baksteen8168

Alan snyders said:


> Thx guys for all the help...will go to vap mob tomorrow..
> 
> Just a question about mixing the justices ..
> 
> I have 18mg Tabacco and 0mg rebel ..would it be possible to mix the 2 and come to 12 mg?


Mixing equal amounts of 18mg and 0mg should half the nic content, so 9mg should be the result. As to the flavors working with each other I can not answer.


----------



## Jan

Alan what resistance coil are you using in your Aero? If you are using the 0.5 ohm coil 6 or 9mg should be more than enough. For most people 9mg would be enough on the 1 ohm coil. If I were you I would mix a small amount of the the liquids you have so you can get an idea if 9mg strength is enough for you.

In the mean time try not to use your aero upside down hopefully it will prevent the liquid from getting in your mouth. 

Good luck
J

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan snyders

Hey jan.. It is the 1ohm one.
The ones that came with the kit..
Ja will try that 
Thx again for all the help guys


----------



## Lushen

@Alan snyders if you are getting the subbox, then I recommend that you limit yourself to 6MG or 9MG nicotine, if you will be using the 0.5Ohm coil.

If you get the 1.5Ohm (in the subbox kit) or 1.2Ohm coils, then you can go as high as 12MG but that is going to kick you like a donkey and you might hate vaping.
Rather go with a lighter nicotine and vape more for the first day or so and enjoy the flavour.

Just my 2c


----------



## Flo

Something I have found with emulating tobacco flavours - try a biscuit or cereal flavour, vapemob in claremont has some to test and its almost like a cigarette in texture, I find the tobacco flavours too artificial. The tobacco flavours I have tried being the cheap versions (Hats) and Liqua / twisp brand... I havent tried the Premium brands posted above.


----------



## Alan snyders

Thx will try that ..will stop by them tomorrow


----------



## Alan snyders

Hey 
I decided to stick with the aero and it ain't that bad it's a lot better than my original clereo..
Just one last question.

Sometimes my lips burn or the mouth piece burns my lips ,is that normal or am I doing something wrong


----------



## Flo

The heat from the coil, can reach the drip tip. It is normal, just give the coil a second to cool down and dont inhale on it that long for the heat to build up.


----------



## Flo

Longer drip tips or atomizers that have more airflow can reduce the heat too.


----------



## Andre

Flo said:


> Longer drip tips or atomizers that have more airflow can reduce the heat too.


And a longer drip tip might help with the juice moisture.


----------



## Alan snyders

I am a big noob to all of this what is the drip tip


----------



## Flo

The part you inhale from, its usually removable. And most stores sell different kinds, some metal, some plastic, some even glass of varying lengths and thicknesses.


----------



## Flo

Vapeking has a huge selection : http://www.vapeking.co.za/drip-tips.html


----------



## daniel craig

Alan snyders said:


> Hey
> Sorry if this is in the wrong section but did not know where to post this.
> 
> I tried useing twisp clereo a while back and stopped smokeing a few months but when back to the old habbit..I recently bought the new twisp aero and I just can't figer it out.trying to get the nicotine concentration right by mixing non nicotine with full 18 mg nicotine and it was so much easier with my first twisp..
> 
> Also with the aero sometimes liquid gets in my my mouth...I am regretting it and thinking of takeing it back and possibly going for the twisp edge.
> 
> Do you guys and any advise ?are seriously wanna get off the stickies .
> 
> Thx


I have the twisp aero and experience the exact same thing with liquid getting into the mouth and gurgling. To stop this you need to make sure there is a decent amount of flavor in the tank. After you are finish using the device lock it because the power goes to the coil when the device is on even if you are not using it. So basically just make sure you lock after use and if there's gurgling make sure there enough liquid and burn the excess liquid on the coil by holding the button down. 

With regards to the edge, I have one and it's a good device, vv worked fine, flavor was great but now I'm mostly using my Evic vt best upgrade ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan snyders

Hey Daniel.
With regards to the edge,would you say it's a better device than the aero?


----------



## daniel craig

Alan snyders said:


> Hey Daniel.
> With regards to the edge,would you say it's a better device than the aero?


The aero no doubt produces best amount of vapor and flavor if you are using the right liquid. On mine I'm using Skyblue 6mg because the twisp liquid was putting me into a cardiac arrest  the 6mg is pretty weak so try a 9mg or 12mg liquid... on the aero I hate the mouthpiece so I'm trying to get the Ego One Drip Tip. Just try to eliminate the gurgling and the liquid coming into your mouth and use the right liquid and you good to go. The twisp edge is a good device but why would you wanna drop to something lower, only reason I bought the edge was because I have the full twisp collection and needed the edge to complete it... I didn't experience gurgling or liquid into the mouth with the edge.... stay with aero but just remember when you filling fill it full, let it sit and then take a pull, if it's gurgling hold down the button let it burn the excess liquid and then gurgling should stop. And make sure to lock when not in use


----------



## daniel craig

Alan snyders said:


> Hey Daniel.
> With regards to the edge,would you say it's a better device than the aero?


The good thing with edge is that you don't need to go through the process of burning sitting and all that. But then again keep in mind that the problem is that you will have to buy your coils and can't rebuild (I don't think you can, never tried) and with the aero you can buy the ego one coils at R180 for a pack of 5 whereas the twisp one is R180 for 3.... In Cape Town you have many vendors there who would love to help you out and show you their devices. Try @Vapeowave he has some good stuff and should have the Ego One coils and he stocks the Skyblue liquid.


----------



## DarkSide

@Alan snyders Welcome to the forum and hang in there, it does get better. I had the eGo One (Aero) purchased from VapeMob, was my "go-to" device for vaping in the car, but I "lost" this to one of my sons, who is vaping away like a demon on this. The 18mg is way too strong, remember this is not a Twisp Clearo and this device is capable of generating a lot of clouds. I too had the problem with nicotine strength, @free3dom gave some excellent advice which I followed. The members here are correct, even 12mg is far too strong for me now, down to 6mg strength. VapeMob has a good selection of juices, can be pricey as most are imported, e.g. Rocket Sheep, 5 Pawns, Beard Vape etc. There are great locally manufactured juices, my favourites are Skyblue and Voodoo juice, comparable with the imported juices and the service from our local vendors is excellent.
Good Luck on your vaping journey!


----------



## daniel craig

DarkSide said:


> @Alan snyders Welcome to the forum and hang in there, it does get better. I had the eGo One (Aero) purchased from VapeMob, was my "go-to" device for vaping in the car, but I "lost" this to one of my sons, who is vaping away like a demon on this. The 18mg is way too strong, remember this is not a Twisp Clearo and this device is capable of generating a lot of clouds. I too had the problem with nicotine strength, @free3dom gave some excellent advice which I followed. The members here are correct, even 12mg is far too strong for me now, down to 6mg strength. VapeMob has a good selection of juices, can be pricey as most are imported, e.g. Rocket Sheep, 5 Pawns, Beard Vape etc. There are great locally manufactured juices, my favourites are Skyblue and Voodoo juice, comparable with the imported juices and the service from our local vendors is excellent.
> Good Luck on your vaping journey!


From what I see is that Ego One users are more happy with their device than twisp users. I personally witnessed that also. Something is probably better in the ego one


----------



## daniel craig

But like I said, just follow the steps, solve the problem and you'll be fine with the aero. Mine I gave to my brother who is now loving everything about it besides the mouthpiece and the rare occurrence of liquid in the mouth... and clean out the mouthpiece, a lot of liquid tends to stay in there


----------



## Alan snyders

Thx again guys..

I just noticed this aswell..
Is the liquid suppose to drip from the air flow port ?
Now and then some of the juice drips from there?
Is that common?


----------



## daniel craig

Alan snyders said:


> Thx again guys..
> 
> I just noticed this aswell..
> Is the liquid suppose to drip from the air flow port ?
> Now and then some of the juice drips from there?
> Is that common?


No, this not suppose to happen but yes sometimes it does happen... just wipe it with a tissue... but now this is your problem: unscrew the coil and you will notice liquid over there, wipe it nicely with a tissue and then screw the coil back on, connect the tank, wipe everything properly and you good to go


----------



## Alan snyders

Hey guys..just wanted to give some feed back.

I decided to keep the aero.went to vap mob and got a longer tip.(much better )no more burned lips..

Also got new liquid rocket sheep urple alien 12 mg..

And I must say its make a huge difference ...that right juice and the right setup for your device..

I am finally supper happy with it..

Thx for all the advice .
No more stinkies for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig

Alan snyders said:


> Hey guys..just wanted to give some feed back.
> 
> I decided to keep the aero.went to vap mob and got a longer tip.(much better )no more burned lips..
> 
> Also got new liquid rocket sheep urple alien 12 mg..
> 
> And I must say its make a huge difference ...that right juice and the right setup for your device..
> 
> I am finally supper happy with it..
> 
> Thx for all the advice .
> No more stinkies for me.


Glad to hear all that helped


----------



## Flo

I bought the RS Purple alien too! but in 6mg  Its super super nice! Enjoy! Do remember to drink lots of water, as VG can dehydrate you enough to make you ill, and the great taste of the Purple alien will make you hold in and vape more nic, which can lead to an overdose! (this happened to me over the weekend)


----------



## Yiannaki

Alan snyders said:


> Thx for the reply...
> I just don't like the sub box mini looks ,since I am a smoker and trying to get off the stinkies.
> 
> Are there any vendors in Cape Town where I can go in store to get liquid



Get in touch with @ShaneW . He is the owners of www.juicyjoes.co.za and is based in CT. He also stocks Nicoticket liquids.

Nicoticket is a popular international liquid with a great range of flavours. They have some great dessert and tobacco juices. They are also well priced considering they are imported. 

My recommendation from that range would be :

- Grandma's Cinnamon Danish
- Wakonda 
- The Virus 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

